# Firefox Extension



## Napofis (28. April 2010)

Hi @ all,

ich arbeite gerade zum ersten mal an einer Extension für den Firefox, aber jetzt komm ich einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Das installieren und ausführen klappt mehr oder weniger.

Ich möchte es aber so haben das das script nur dann aufgerufen wird wenn ich auf einer bestimmten Domain bin.
Jetzt ist es so das das Script nur zum Start vom Firefox ausgeführt wird und dann nie wieder, außer ich klick den Button in der Statusbar.

Hier mal das Overlay

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<overlay id="hello_world" xmlns="http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul">
  <popupset>
    <menupopup id="DeineContextId">  
      <menuitem label="DeinContextEintrag" id="DeinContextEintragId" oncommand="myFunction()"/>  
    </menupopup>
  </popupset>
  <statusbar id="status-bar">
      <statusbarpanel id="DeinStatusPanelId" label="test" context="DeineContextId"/>
  </statusbar>
  <script src="chrome://hello_world/content/test.js"/> 
</overlay>
```


MFG Napofis


----------

